# how are you dudes still posting



## is cuma cén gaige (Dec 27, 2009)

the forum was in decline circa 2005.  it is 2010.  i figured it would just be butterfree and a bunch of nobodies but noooooooope there's opaltiger post post postin' away and oh look there's music dragon, he's as enigmatic as ever  

you appear to have gotten rid of ak tho so that's something I guess

ps the encyclopedia dramatica page is dumb as hell lmao


----------



## departuresong (Dec 27, 2009)

I think this forum started to prosper a little while after you left.

And yes, the ED page is awful. Somebody should re-write it so it's actually, y'know, humorous.


----------



## Zuu (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't recognize you but your post made me giggle a little bit. Yeah, I don't know why we're still here.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 27, 2009)

is cuma cén gaige said:


> the forum was in decline circa 2005.  it is 2010.  i figured it would just be butterfree and a bunch of nobodies but noooooooope there's opaltiger post post postin' away and oh look there's music dragon, he's as enigmatic as ever
> 
> you appear to have gotten rid of ak tho so that's something I guess
> 
> ps the encyclopedia dramatica page is dumb as hell lmao


nope AK's still here bro also it's still 2009 silly

are you that guy who I don't like


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm quite amused that AK is all 8) _like a ninja_


----------



## Ruby (Dec 27, 2009)

I can't remember its being in decline in 2005.  Hasn't TCoD been growing more or less continuously since it started?


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 27, 2009)

Not lately Ruby. I don't think the post average was as high as it was in 2005 or so.

Also AK is still here and who the fuck are you, creepy kecleon?


----------



## departuresong (Dec 27, 2009)

It's a bit upsetting that so many people forgot about this person.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 27, 2009)

is cuma cén gaige said:


> the forum was in decline circa 2005.  it is 2010.  i figured it would just be butterfree and a bunch of nobodies but noooooooope there's opaltiger post post postin' away and oh look there's music dragon, he's as enigmatic as ever
> 
> you appear to have gotten rid of ak tho so that's something I guess
> 
> ps the encyclopedia dramatica page is dumb as hell lmao


I feel shunned.


----------



## Green (Dec 27, 2009)

is cuma cén gaige said:


> ps the encyclopedia dramatica page is dumb as hell lmao


no u

I'm sorry, I couldn't resist. But to answer the question the title is asking, we're posting the same way you are- with our keyboards. :) _Also, have fun with calling us nobodies._


----------



## ar an fharraige rollta (Dec 28, 2009)

Jolty said:


> nope AK's still here bro also it's still 2009 silly
> 
> are you that guy who I don't like





Watershed said:


> who the fuck are you, creepy kecleon?


nah you wouldn't remember me


ShiningGlass said:


> It's a bit upsetting that so many people forgot about this person.


lmbo


OreosFTW said:


> _Also, have fun with calling us nobodies._


ok???


shout-out to shiva64, did you get out of the women's shelter???


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 28, 2009)

Remind us who you are.


----------



## Shiva64 (Dec 28, 2009)

And on top of that, don't say that I'm the one responsible for editing your post. I wasn't here during the forum crash, and so, I never got my mod status back yet, and I don't even care if I do or not honestly. If I do, then hey, cool.

So if you're gonna try to be smart, do so properly.


----------



## ar an fharraige rollta (Dec 28, 2009)

lmao shiva i wasn't saying you edited my post

also sorry about the new account i managed to lose the email overnight and it wasn't accepting my pass


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 28, 2009)

Ask Butterfree.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 28, 2009)

i was Bulbasaur back then so maybe you do remember me silly. I joined in 2005


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 28, 2009)

Watershed said:


> i was Bulbasaur back then so maybe you do remember me silly. I joined in 2005


????

THAT WAS YOU????


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 28, 2009)

no it was my alter ego


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 28, 2009)

I... don't have a clue who you're supposed to be, but okay. What is the point of this thread exactly?


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 28, 2009)

He's butthurt over the fact that we kept posting when he stopped. He thought we all hated each other.

Was sich liebt, das neckt sich.


----------



## ar an fharraige rollta (Dec 28, 2009)

Butterfree said:


> I... don't have a clue who you're supposed to be, but okay. What is the point of this thread exactly?


the point of thread is i'm surprised you didn't shut it down somewhere between 2005 and two days ago.



Watershed said:


> He's butthurt over the fact that we kept posting when he stopped. He thought we all hated each other.
> 
> Was sich liebt, das neckt sich.


nonsense


----------



## surskitty (Dec 28, 2009)

Eh, the server sucks enough that it's nearly down.


Also I still feel shunned.


----------



## ar an fharraige rollta (Dec 28, 2009)

ok fine i remember you too


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 28, 2009)

why else would you post did you expect us all to magically disappear


----------



## Music Dragon (Jan 1, 2010)

is cuma cén gaige said:


> and oh look there's music dragon, he's as enigmatic as ever





> *Blue Raja:* Well, there's The Sphinx.
> *Mr. Furious:* Who?
> *Blue Raja:* The Sphinx.
> *The Shoveler:* Yeah, I've heard of this guy. He's a big crime-fighter down east.
> ...


----------

